# Hogna lenta



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

Florida Brown and Yellow Wolf Spider.


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 29, 2002)

*Lycosidae*

Beautiful specimen, Paul!

Alex S.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks, Alex! 
My favorites are the rabid wolf spider and the florida dark wolf spider. 
I'll try to get some pics of them.
I'm just now learning how to use this camera and am having some trouble holding it still enough to get crystal clarity, but I'll keep trying! (Probably drive you all nuts with pictures, lol)

Paul


----------



## Kaissos5 (Jan 13, 2003)

I captured a wolf spider for my insect collection, (before i realized that they would be much cooler alive) and i believe it to be a rabid wolf spider.  could you get me a pic of yours?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaissos5 _
> *I captured a wolf spider for my insect collection, (before i realized that they would be much cooler alive) and i believe it to be a rabid wolf spider.  could you get me a pic of yours? *


Sure!

I'm about ready to try breeding a couple, which should be interesting!

They are quick little buggers, so I'll try to get a pic for you in the next couple of days.

Paul


----------



## Kaissos5 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks!=D


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 14, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Sorry it isn't the greatest picture, but you can get a general idea here. (I need to get a tripod like Scott suggested)

Paul


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Paul,
is it true that wolf spiders are the only arachnid that used their eyes when hunting their prey.
thanks,
Michael


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Theraposa _
> *Hey Paul,
> is it true that wolf spiders are the only arachnid that used their eyes when hunting their prey.
> thanks,
> Michael *


Hi Michael,

All arachnids use their eyes while hunting to some extent, but as far as long range vision, it's thought by many that the arboreal arachnids, such as jumping spiders and other arboreals, possess specialized vision for hunting prey and escaping predators, and it appears from their acrobatics and style of hunting that it's very good vision! While we can observe and note by observation what appears to be good vision to ourselves, very little is actually known about how much arachnids can see with their eyes.  

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here. Thanks,

Paul


----------



## thewolf1488 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Buy*



phoenixxavierre said:


> Florida Brown and Yellow Wolf Spider.


I am looking to buy a wolf spider. If you could direct me to the right area to buy one it would be much appreciated.


----------



## paassatt (Aug 24, 2011)

thewolf1488 said:


> I am looking to buy a wolf spider. If you could direct me to the right area to buy one it would be much appreciated.


Wow, talk about extreme thread resurrection...

Anyway, put away your wallet because you're better off going into your backyard and finding one.


----------

